# The Gray Spire (Game)



## Droon (Oct 11, 2006)

Character Board

Dreylin, and Bazut walk into the Inn, Alesia nudges in the side and points over to a table where a large cloaked man is chatting with a, what appears to be a wealthy Halfling mistress, she stands at your approach, 






 “We have been waiting” She motions you to sit, “I am Fraya and this is my companion Jeanu, we are from the spire,” She looks at Dreylin, “Dreylin, is it? Larc has sent word that you were headed this way. I was to meet you here, and send you on your way,” Looking at Bazut, “it turns out the dwarf here has ended up on a similar path. If you wish to be part of the Spire you must find and reach the spire without help from your parents, before the initiation in 2 mouths.” She takes out a Note similar to the two each of you have, “The notes you hold is your only way on to the island, do not lose them. There is nothing against you two working together in this but, it is uncommon.” 





 The large man Jeanu, pulls out a Dwarven War Ax and a Sword. With a booming voice that makes some of the patrons edge away, “The smith in this town is exceptional.” (Both MW) and hands the sword to Dreylin and the Ax to Bazut. “You might need these on your journey.”

(Questions?)

Fraya gets up and says, “There is a matter we must attend to, in the west. But do not think we will forget you, the Spire is watching, and good luck on your journey.”

The journey to the spire was generally borring taking the main roads needing to hunt every so often, you two become good friends. Nearing the end of the second month you wander into a town called Shakens, you make your way to the dock, after some looking around you spot a young man with Blond hair and Deep blue eyes [sblock=Anthony]You were trying to talk this lady into helping you get a boat to the spire. Her father owns a passanger boat.[/sblock], talking to a woman in her early 20ties the two of you are about to turn away but notice him take out a note with the Seal of the Spire on it.


OOC: This is my first PbP DMing (Sorry for putting the Character Board in the Playing area.), I will try and make it enjoyable.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 12, 2006)

Dreylin approaches the young man, hand away from his sword.  "Good day, sir.  How do you do?" he asks.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 12, 2006)

I see that Dreylin already announced the greeting, so I will wait for the answer.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 12, 2006)

Anthony looks around. "You talking to me? cuase i aint no sir" he replies with an easy smile.


----------



## Droon (Oct 12, 2006)

The young woman turns to look at the boys approaching, looking back at Anthony, "*Three More boys?*" Dreylin and Bazut quickly turn realizing she that she just said 3. "Your cute but your not THAT cute." Turning to eye Ars licking her lips, and arching an eyebrow. Then Turing wide eyed to Dreylin, blushing "well maybe I can make an-" stopping short. muttering "Three of the cutest boys I've ever seen and I go about it like I met a bunch of Evanúrtai. All I can do is give ya a discount. 6 gold for the each of ya. This one says your in a hurry, something about a Einitiwhachamikallit."

OOC: There are only about 6 days left till the Initiation Ceremony. By boat it would take 4 days at best.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 12, 2006)

Wha? What? Oh, that would be just fine thank you ma'am!  Is there a safe place I can store some of my papers and books on this thing?

He hands the woman some coins.  Hope the weather is good.  "Back" simply wouldn't be a good option for me.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 12, 2006)

"6 gold eh? I guess that will work" Anthony comments as he hands the lady the required coins.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 12, 2006)

6 Gold is fine for me too.  Tis a kind soul you have, maam.  Thank you for takeing us at such a short notice.


----------



## Droon (Oct 12, 2006)

The ship anchored just a few feet away from you looks to be a passenger vessel about the size of a small mansion, there seems to be a lot more places to sit than a regular ship, and the sails are colored with brillant shades of blue and red. The hull seems to be painted white, but long exposure to the sea make it look yellow. There are Men dressed in light blue uniforms with bandanas over there heads looking to be running back and forth hauling belonnings into the cargo hold.[sblock=Sailor Dudes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
OOC: So far only Bazut, and Dreylin, know each other.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2006)

Dreylin bows his head slightly at the young man.  "I apologize if you dislike being called sir."  He waits for a moment before turning to the woman.  "That will be fine," he says as he pulls out the coins from his pouch and hands them over.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 13, 2006)

Sees that Dreylin and the mysterious guy are both occupied with greetings...

"Dreylin, I have a feeling that this guy and us are going to the same place.  I feel like helping the sailors load this boat, if they need help.   Maybe we can get this boat moving sooner. "

[sblock=DM]I am going to ask the sailors if can help them load the stuff.  Also, anything else I could help them with I would be glad to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Oct 13, 2006)

Bowing respectably, "I am sorry honorable dwarf but I cannot allow anyone other than the crew touch the passengers belongings,” putting his hands up, “not that I would believe that you would take any of there things, I hope you understand.”


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 13, 2006)

"Oh you misunerstand, i love being called sir, has athority ya know? i just havent earned it yet.  and where are my manners... my name is anthony, pleased to meet ya" Anthony will offer an easy smile along with his hand.


----------



## Droon (Oct 13, 2006)

OOC: This happens after you guys talk a bit. Never quite sure when you guys are done talking.

Once onboard the sway makes it a tad disorienting but you quickly get used to it. The captains daughter (Find out her name is Sawah.) approaches a large older man with a strange short cut beard, broad solders, and almost bald except for a small topknot. They chat a bit then she points at you guys. The man gives you guys a hard eyed stair and an arched eyebrow. 






Walks over to your lot and says, “You,” poking a finger at Ars’s shoulder, “You,” poking another finger into Anthony, “and You” last poke at Dreylin, “I will not see you guys anywhere NEAR my daughters cabin door, you hear me?” He gives you three a grim look than looks a the dwarf with a wide grin, “Hello good dwarf it’s quite a pleasure to see one of your like aboard my vessel, come, come, you sould take a look at the main hull boards I designed most of it my self with the help of my father…” Trailing off and tugging the dwarf along with an arm around his shoulder.

OOC: OMG he has 3 attacks...or a monk. Hmm, let me think. (I'm kidding. Kinda.)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 13, 2006)

"Ah, wonderful.  I love seeing such fine work, especially when it is done as a family.  Your father must be really proud."  I say as we start to head away.  

"How long did it take to build such a fine craft?   Also, what made you decide on this design?"

[sblock=To DM] not sure what type of ship this is, or what it looks like.  But, I will assume that the ship has abit of 'uniqueness' that is different from other ships...the way he talks about it.  I do like how he is really proud of his ship. 

I guess for most of the trip, we will be talking about ships and craft.  Of course, I will want to learn some about crafting ships, as well designing them.  Maybe he could give me tips and stuff.   I am always up for learning new trades  

Of course, if he needs me to help with anything...I would certainly want to do that (also good learning oppurtunity)[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2006)

"And I am Dreylin," he greets himself to Anthony.

He turns to the boatmaster as he begins to speak, but as he moves away with the Dwarf in tow, Dreylin closes his mouth and proceeds to look around.  "Four days," he murmurs to himself.  "I will be glad to have finally reached our destination."


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

There are 4 levels to this ship, the top deck where the steering is done. The main level where benches and stools are nailed to the deck, this area looks most popular a lot of people are mingling here you notice that there are a large number of younger passengers most looking somewhat haggard but well to do, most of the upper class passengers and crew stay here, while the below deck has a mixture and the bottom deck where the cargo is. You think the ship can hold maybe 30 people plus the crew of about 15. Sawah, shows you to your rooms located in the lower part of the ship, she was able to put you all in the same cabin. You all settle in and are able to properly talk in private.

This is what I got from those personal Quests.
[sblock=DM perceptions]
[sblock=Look of Bazut]Seem stout and jolly but with a wild look about him. His undercloths seem to remind you of a blacksmith, and the smell of a hard worker.[/sblock]
[sblock=Look of Anthony]This one seems to be always grinning like he was thinking about some mischievous thing he did some time ago, but honorable, a strange contrast when he thinks no one is looking, sometimes that smile quickly gets him into trouble, but even quicker at getting him out of it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Look of Ars]Calm seems to always be his mood, but his eyes tell of deep calculating thoughts, he dosn't speak much but when he dose it has an obious truth to it, and little seems to surprise him, seemingly to looking like this is how it goes…"of course". But at contrast when things go astray he is quick to think and even quicker to act.[/sblock]
[sblock=Look of Dreylin]Although young his expression looks as if it belongs on an older man. Unconsciously he fingers his sword like he’s making sure it’s ready for when he needs it. His eyes say he has been in many battles, and lived though them.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

*The Black Legion? (Surprise Round)*

Midday rolls around on the 3rd day thick clouds hang in the air looks like a storm is about to brew, the captain assures the passengers that the look-out says it’ll just be a slight rain show nothing and there will be nothing to worry about. 

This night you guys are slightly reluctant to fall asleep but you do and in this order (I just rolled fort saves, really bad on some of you. This also ranks who would be hardest to wake.), Bazut, Anthony, and Dreylin. 

Ars decided to finish the chapter he was just starting and suddenly an abrupt Holler that quickly turned into a gurgling-moan, and a thump.

DM: Everyone ecept Ars (Already awake.) make listen checks.

OOC: You are what your character sheets say, We'll just say you were 14-15 y-old when you began (It was a hard 2 mouths).

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 14, 2006)

Ars moves to the door, opens it, and looks outside.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 14, 2006)

ZZZzzzzZZZZzzz


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

*Still (Surprise round.)*

You see a Boy with his chest bleeding, and spot somthing shoved into his throat looks like some sort of paper.
[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
OOC: JonyFive-I saw your first one, It was alot better...haha

*ADD EDIT*: DC for waking - Bazut 20, Anthony 15, and Dreylin 10. You get a move action in the round if you get up. The boat is dimly lit.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2006)

Edit: Crap, still sleeping.  Noble and heroic actions must wait until Dreylin awakens, or at least those performed by him.

Edit x2: Listen to wake up (1d20+2=5) Guess sleep sounds good to him right about now.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 14, 2006)

"Wake up people, there is a young lad dead."  says as he goes and picks up the note.  He attempts to see if the boy can still be saved, but doesn't find a pulse.  "Sad to see young lads die at such a time in their life."  

Going back to the group as they wake up, "Let's see what ti's note says."  *reads the note*

Listen ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=679218 )
Heal (1d20+1=3)


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

*End (Surprise) - Start (Round 1)*

As you get to the body you notice it's one of the notes with the Seal of the Spire on it. The boy is dead. (Listen DC's decrease by 5)

Without warning two hoodded men jump out and two darts fly from ech of there hands, The first one hits you in the sholder and sprays some sort of gas in your area quickly dissapating. The other wizzes past your ear almost knicking you. You also hear somthing comming from the cargo hold, the way down is open (Normal Closed, Duh).
[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Bazut]Make a fort save, and take 3 dmg.[/sblock]

*ADD EDIT*: DC 5, to jump over gap.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 14, 2006)

"ZZZzzzZZZ... mm wha? whats going on?" Anthony will ask as he get to his feet, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 14, 2006)

"Murder.", Ars unclips a leather sling from his belt, and fires a stone at the man who threw the dart.

The stone flies past him and skips down the hall.
Sling attack (1d20-2=4, 1d4+1=3)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 14, 2006)

"Wake up g..u.....y.....sss...."  *Thump* 

[sblock=To DM]
Fort Save (1d20+9=11)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2006)

I think Dreylin is still a little resistant to the thought of waking up: Second Listen Check! (1d20+2=9)


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

*End (Round 1) - Start (Round 2)*

Guy 1, Moves to the hole and jumps down, while Guy 2 throws dart at Ars. It sticks out protuding half way from his shoulder. (This one dosn't shoot out a gas)

NPCing: Anthony (Said, Might be gone a copple days.) goes over to Dreylin, and verigurously trys to wake him (_causing one hellfire dmg...Just kidding_).

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Ars]2 dmg from the dart. You also chatch a glimps of some movment behind the pillar.[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 14, 2006)

Enough of that.

Ars readies to cast Resinous Tar on the next dart grabbed by the fool.  Flex 14 negates.

(Coats the dart in a thick black tar.  He has to take full round action to drop, put away, or pick up the targeted item)


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2006)

Dreylin finally wakes up and quickly assesses the situation as he pulls out his blade, anger flickering in his eyes as he sees the supposedly innocent injured child upon the floor [or deck rather, maybe].


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

*End (Round 2) - Start (Round 3)*

Anthoney moves over to and fights Defencivly, he shakes the dwarf, "Get UP!! What's wrong with you?!" (Bazut, you are awake but considerd to be staggard: Can only take single actions) I assume you just get up.

Guy 2 takes a step to the side and reaches for another dart but is Gooied with some strange tar, he tries to wave it away like his hand is on fire. Guy 7 jumps out from behind the pillar and chucks a dart at Anthoney but he's able to repell it with the wide of his Bastard Sword.

*DM*: If you wish to jump the gap to the other side it's DC 5, There is enough room to walk around but that also requires a balance DC of 10 each round your standing on that spot.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2006)

Dreylin charges forward in anger and leaps over the pit and swings his blade down upon the first opponent, using his momentum and cry "On my honor I will destroy you who would harm a child!"

Jump check (1d20-1=10)
Killing Blow (1d20+8=26, 1d8+7=9)

[Smiting Evil and Power Attacking for 2]


----------



## Charberus (Oct 14, 2006)

"By a gnomes kilt, anthony!!  Never wake a dwarf without ale nearby!" Bazut growls as he gets to his feet.   Shakes his head abit and then gives an angry scrowl at the two guys. (last round)

"I heard some noise downstairs, someone needs to check it out.  In the meantime watch out for their poison or whatever it was." Bazut gives 'the finger' to the closest enemy, and a black ray shoots out of his hand.

Ray of Enfeeblement: Touch Attack, Str Drain (1d20+2=12, 1d6=2)


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

*End (Round 3) - Start (Round 4)*

Dreylin, rushes to the gap his blade rased high, his blade glowing white, leaps across the gap and with a backwards side spin he slashes his sword into Guy 1's side striaght though his black hide armor, the sound of slashed ribbs and blood spew from his side as he slams into the wall next to him and saggs down it lifeless.

DM: I like that, you can try and make a free intimidate check to [shake] Guy 7. Ars, you casted  as a ready action. In the beginning of last round. (There first up in these rounds)

Bazut, points hit finger at Guy 7 and a dark ray shoots forth from his hand, he weaves left barly dodging the ray, he flurrishes a katar from his sleave and takes a swipe at Dreylin, but it harmlessly rebounds from his sheild.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2006)

Intimidate (1d20+3=7)

Not really intimidating, but since they're positioned like that, do I get my Cleave?


----------



## Droon (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes. Take Cleave.

FYI: Still your guyses turn.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 15, 2006)

Cleave (1d20+5=14, 1d8+5=11)


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 15, 2006)

Ars places a bullet into his sling and whips it at the enemy.  

Slinged! (1d20-2=3, 1d4+1=3)


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 15, 2006)

For DM:[sblock]
I've decided I don't want to go for the Magus class.  I have no idea what I want to do with Ars.  So I'm not going to do anything with him.  Just going to level straight Wizard.  Maybe get Loremaster or Archmage later on.   Just letting you know.
[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Oct 15, 2006)

[sblock=Ars]*DM*: HAH!!, Y'all say that blaphomey!![/sblock]

Anthoney Moves to the gap and seaks a peak down the trap door, He dosn't spot anything but he can hear some slight shuffling, behind some of the berrles and dark cornners. He says, "I don't like the feel of what's down there..."

[sblock=map] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Oct 15, 2006)

"Well, it looks like you guys have this area covered.  I will check out the bottom part." 

I go downstairs and looking for any of those sneaky people.


----------



## Droon (Oct 16, 2006)

*End (Round 4) Start (Round 5)*

Dreylin cleave swings past only to hit air. (He's having computer problems.) Another Quick Swipe but the dark figure just seems too agile for it.

Bazut, jumps down the trap door and lands on the stairs, He quickly peers around and bairly noices, two figures crouching behind the barrles and cargo. He also heard some brief movment from the south east.

*Room Discription B2*: The cargo hold has alot of miscellaneous things thrown about, most of it is clothing and paper. There's a droor to the north and south, a large number of the crates look to be kicked out from the inside, and one looks chewed though.

OOC: Guy 5 and 6 have cover. 
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 16, 2006)

Ars makes another attempt with his sling.

Slingy (1d20-2=10, 1d4+1=5)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 17, 2006)

"There are two guys down here!"  Bazut yells out as he rushes to attack.  

[Attack] 
Attack Northwest Evilperson
Combat Expertise 1 [AC 18]

Attack, Damage (1d20+4=23, 1d10+2=8)


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 17, 2006)

Trying to remain as hidden as possible, anthony will slide into the cargo hold and move for some cover.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 18, 2006)

Grimacing, attempting to keep his head cool during the fight and to not let his emotions get to his head, Dreylin for the most part fails as he swings wildly, completely missing his opponent.
Attack (1d20+5=10, 1d8+3=6)


----------



## Droon (Oct 18, 2006)

*End (round 5) - Start (Round 6)*

Bazut rushes at the hidden man. The man pops up from his hiding spot, totaly startled by the young dwarf running at him. The dwarf takes no time in using the opertunity to chop a massive gash across the man's chest. The shock of it makes the man rush into the dwarf flailing wildy but unable to strike a blow.

Anthony sneaks down and sees the dwarf jump at somthing in the darkness. And suddenly 3 men in dark leather pop out and start throwing darts at the dwarf, they do not look to have seen Anthony. Two of the darts strike the dwarf one in the arm and another right in the chest, the last dart falls short sticking up from the ground.

[sblock=Bazut] Two seprate darts the first for 7 the second for 4 dmg.[/sblock]
The man in front of Dreylin becomes desperate and rushes at him.

[sblock=Dreylin]AoO, Bull rush - 22[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Oct 18, 2006)

Bazut shrugs the darts off his bleeding wounds.  "These guys are everywhere!  More for the chopping!" 

[Attack]
Attack the one I hit.  
Combat Expertise 1 [AC 18]

Attack, Damage (1d20+4=16, 1d10+2=11)

Hp: 9/23


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 18, 2006)

Ars makes a few arcane gestures and a small globe of force flies at the man still standing in front of him.

Magic Missle (1d4+1=3)


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 18, 2006)

Anthony will step to the east an attempt to swing his bastard sword, all the while wondering if the good dwarf has gone insane.

attack:1d20+2=12
Damage:1d10+1=9


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 19, 2006)

Seeing the man charge him, Dreylin readies himself and before he can be run over, stops the man's charge with a quick jab.  Though the man continues to shove Dreylin down the stairs, Dreyling shoves the man backwards.  While the man is forced off-guard, Dreylin cuts him down with a strong cut.

Attack of Opportunity (1d20+5=19, 1d8+3=4)
Normal Attack (1d20+5=25, 1d8+3=8)
Confirming Critical (1d20+5=18, 1d8+3=8)

Str check:
Str check (1d20+5=23)


----------



## Droon (Oct 19, 2006)

Ars's ball waves around homming in on the man's face and slams into his forhead, the man shakes it off and charges at Dreylin stepping straight into his, held out blade tearing into his fleash and trying to force him down the open hole, arms hugging hid waste but Dreylin quickly shifed his weight to counter the charge with his sword quickly fliped he takes it and plunges it into the man's back. The man drops to the ground bleeding.

Bazut's second blow tears a line stright though the man's wase spewing blood everywhere. Quickly turning his attention to the next threat.

Anthony leaps from the darkness his bastard sword seeming to being pulled out of nowhere, swings wide and clanks agained the dark mans buckler parrying it away, and stepping back at almost the same instance.

The dark men all pull out more darts and hail the two of you with them. Two of the darts miss but one from the man behind Anthony hit his back. 

A new guy pops out from behind a pillar and rushes over to the dieing fellow in the corner touching him.

[sblock=Anthony]4 DMG from the dart[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 19, 2006)

Ars moves down the stairs and surveys the area.  Seeing more thugs, Ars conjures a thin brownish ray aimed at the man in front of him.

Ranged Touch Ray of Enfeeblement (1d20+2=17, 1d6+1=6)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 19, 2006)

After Bazut tears a gash into the guy, he turns around and looks at the next guy in his sights.  He points to him and then and says, "Your crime will be paid for in your blood!"  He then goes over and buries his axe into the guys arm.   As he pulls the axe out, the dwarf looks at the theif in the eyes as if just dareing him to attack him. 

Attack: 
Attack Northeast guy
Combat Expertise +1 (AC 18)

Attack, Damage (1d20+4=22, 1d10+2=7)


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 19, 2006)

Hearing battling below, Dreylin turns from the bodies on this deck and moves down the stairs to help his allies, his face revealing the anger he feels inside.

[Not sure if I can actually attack, but I'm rolling just in case: 1d20+5=11, 1d8+3=11; misses in any case]


----------



## Droon (Oct 19, 2006)

OOC: Um, I'm board.
[sblock=Time Distortion]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Real MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 19, 2006)

*Anthony Cubbage 11/15hp*

after the cleric casts his spell, Anthony's ears seam to perk up.  Upon locating teh sorce after a quick scan of the room, anthony will tumble(12) over to the cleric.  Taking a swing(14), Anthony will give a quick yell "Hey Bazut, this one says you smell like an orc!"


----------



## Droon (Oct 19, 2006)

*End (Round I forget) Start (Round some other #)*

Ars and Dreylin move down stairs a pail green ray shoots out and hit guy 4 in the stomach visibly becomming weaker, Dreylin takes the oppertunity to slash at him but the blade arc's wide as the man ducks jabbing his Katar into Dreylin's thigh. Then takes a step back(South) yelling, "Help us boss I don't wanna DIE!!." 

Anthony darts to the side, the man infront of him swings but only slashies a bit if cloak away. Anthony taking his bastard sword up and bringing it down only to find it pushed to the side. The cleric quickly smerks at him and retuns to healing the downed man. The downed man get's up making his wepons ready.

Oh, ok...You can do that I guess. 







			
				Charberus said:
			
		

> He then goes over and buries his axe into the guys arm. As he pulls the axe out, the dwarf looks at the theif in the eyes as if just dareing him to attack him.



Guy 6 stabs at Bazut tapping his chest armor only scratching it. Guy 3 Takes a step back and throws another dart aimed at the dwarfs face, but only hitting the wall behind him.

A large scarred man pops up drawing a long sword and a short sword pausing to look at the situation and then taking a defencive stance. "Come out here Grell." and a hoarse chuckle is heard and a large Hyeena stalks out into the open.
[sblock=Dreylin]Take 4 DMG[/sblock][sblock=Anthony]The cleric cannot be attacked as per the Sanctuary spell (You failed the save.)[/sblock][sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 20, 2006)

*16 of 20 hp*

Dreylin moves forward and attacks the man in front of him, ignoring the pain he feels in the attempt to stop these enemies aboard the ship.

1d20+5=24, 1d8+3=6
Confirm crit hit (1d20+5=8, 1d8+3=11)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 20, 2006)

Bazut goes over to the cleric, after stareing the guy he just hit with the axe.  He growls and then rushes over to the cleric swinging his mighty axe.  This dwarf just doesn't look very happy.  

Attack:
Attack Cleric
Combat Expertise +1 (AC 18)

Attack, Damage (1d20+4=17, 1d10+2=8)


----------



## Droon (Oct 20, 2006)

OOC:Crappy Spell...Only lasts 2 rounds.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 20, 2006)

Ars will move South 1, SE 1, then E 2.  He then sprays a blast of hot mist north at his two enemies. 

Jet of Steam 30ft Line (Ref 14 1/2) (2d4=4)


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 20, 2006)

If Anthony feels like he can take a swing at the cleric, he will otherwise he will try to undo the healing the cleric just did

[sblock=ooc]
attack 1d20+2=22
crit chance1d20+2=5
regular hit1d10+1=9
[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Oct 20, 2006)

Dreylin takes a step at the retreating man and jabs his sword into his gut the man staggers forward in attempt to “I Stick you GOOD!” but misses as you dodge right.

Bazut spins around, and chopping at the cleric scouring a hit taking the man’s shoulder plate clean off with some blood spewing out. The cleric steps back away from the crazed Dwarf and swings at Anthony with a flail (breaking the sanctuary).

Ars leaps from the stairs and maneuvering to line up the 2 men in the corner, then stretches out his hand and a spray of searing water washes over the men, the one in the corner covers his face yells in anguish and drops to the ground welts all over his face. The one just in front of you ducks just in time to cover his more vital parts. Rising up to jab at Ars but falls short of hitting any flesh.

Anthony swings the heavy blade up from the floor and lodges it into the renewed guys side. The man falls again.[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]





A solid but musical voice rings into the hold from up stairs, “There are men bleeding in the hall way, someone get help, I will see what’s going on down stairs!” a beautiful girl with a silver-blue hair and green eyes steps down into the hold, wearing a dark gray silk dress, holding a spear up ready for a charge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her eyes widen as the large man near the corner rushes at her![sblock=Girl]
Optimized and about 10 years younger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Old Original: (Copyright)




[/sblock]The large man yells, “Grraww!! That will do nicely!” as his arms grab at her. Ducking under her spear jab he grabs her arm but she quickly pulls it away and slaps him in the face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hyeena attacks Dreylin but only able to knaw on a mettal plate.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 20, 2006)

Ars takes a 5ft step away from the man near him and mumbles as a dark blue ray shoots towards the man near the girl. 

Ranged Touch Ray of Clumsiness (Dex) (1d20-2=9, 1d6+1=4)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 20, 2006)

Bazut attacks the cleric again, swinging the axe dangerously at the clerics legs.  "DANCE!!"

Attacking Cleric
Combat Expertise +1 (AC 18)

Attack Cleric, Damage (1d20+4=12, 1d10+2=4)


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 20, 2006)

Steping to the southwest, to gain flank, anthony will swing his blade at the cleric once again.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2006)

*16 of 20 hp*

Dreylin snarls as he turns his back on the opponents to the south.  "Back away from the fair maiden!" he cries as he cuts at the man, but misses horribly.

1d20+5=11, 1d8+3=11


----------



## Droon (Oct 21, 2006)

The ship suddenly learched to the side as you all swung at once, and YOU ALL MISSED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 4 remaining foes suddenly feel better about the situation. And attack, they all look to be effected by the boats learch as well and miss, accept the cleric, who thumps Anthony with his Flail, and takes a step back.
[sblock=Anthony] His flail thumps your chest for 5 [/sblock]
The large man snifs at the girl and turns his attention to the Caster "Don't like being shot from behind mah back boy." The girl makes a squeak that it quickly turns into a kitten growl and tries to jab her spear into the mans throat, missing horribly. 
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 21, 2006)

*6/15 hp*

anthony steps to the left and swings yet again at the cleric. "your going down fool!" Anthony declairs as he misses yet again.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2006)

Dreylin moves to position himself to protect the girl and to fight the opponent facing Ars.  "Your opponent is me," he says and though there is strong conviction in his voice, his minor poke is contradictory and almost laugh-worthy.

1d20+5=24, 1d8+3=4
Confirm Crit (1d20+5=11, 1d8+3=6)

[Moves 5' diagonally NE]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 21, 2006)

Ars stumbles back and clumsily flings a sling stone at the man infront of him (North).

5ft Step South
Sling! (1d20-2=17, 1d4+1=4)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 21, 2006)

Bazut tries again to swing and fails.  Guess the dwarfs stability isn't as good on ships.  

Attack Cleric
Combat Expertise +1 (AC 18)

Attack Cleric, Damage (1d20+4=6, 1d10+2=4)


----------



## Droon (Oct 21, 2006)

Anthony “flails” yet again and the cleric copies his Flailing and they both manage to swing to either side of each other missing. The dog comes from behind you and misses.

Dreylin tries to get the Large mans attention by poking him in the back drawing blood, the man turns around yelling, “STOP attacking from behind DAMMIT!” and turns around to swing away at Dreylin. He manages to Slicing your side with his long sword but miss you with his short sword. “Now that’s what I call a poke.” Then the man from the west try’s to jab at you again, and misses again. You feel a strange warmth wash over you and you feel someone patting your back and some of your wounds disappear.

The Man in front of Ars get’s hit in the eye with the stone and staggers forward poking away, but once again fails to touch any skin.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Dreylin]Take  11 dmg then heal nvm your full (17).[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 21, 2006)

Anthony swings yet again.  "GRAHHH!!! i give up!!" Anthong yells, throwing his sword to the ground , then siting down next to it.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 21, 2006)

Bazut swings his axe at the cleric, but fails.  "GGRRRrrrrr!!!   Can't this ship stop rocking back and forth?!?"

Attacking Cleric
Combat Exertise +1 (AC 18)
Attack Cleric, Damage (1d20+4=16, 1d10+2=3)


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2006)

Dreylin attempts to stand strong from the wound and the healing helps, but his face pales as he dwells on how hurt he would have been without the maiden behind him.  He is distracted and it shows mightily as his weapon swings wide.

1d20+5=7, 1d8+3=7


----------



## Droon (Oct 21, 2006)

The Girl takes her spear up and jabs at the wounded fellow riping into his shoulder, and the man drops to the ground. Then moves to Anthony, "what's wrong with you? Are you paralized?"


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 21, 2006)

Ars will move 5ft SW and send a second Sling stone at the man flailing at him.

Sling (1d20+2=17, 1d4+1=3) (I put the wrong mod in the die roller.  Fixed after the fact.)


----------



## Droon (Oct 21, 2006)

*End (Round 15) - Start (Round 16)*

Bazut hit’s the cleric in the back of the head denting his helmit, and the cleric turns around glowering pulls his Flail back and whips it across his side slamming into Bazut’s hip.

Ars Spinnins his sling into motion loosing it at the other mans eye and he drops to the ground in a heap.

The wolf attacks the sitting boy and tears off a bit of flesh.

The Dule Weilder Slices at Dreylin and misses with his long sword but was able to hit with his short sword.[sblock=Bazut]8 dmg from the flail[/sblock][sblock=Anthony]6 dmg from the bite[/sblock][sblock=Dreylin]2 dmg from the short sword[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 21, 2006)

*0/15 hp*

" I dont feel so..." Anthony states woosly as he fallsk backwards, unconscious.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2006)

*18 of 20 hp*

Dreylin grits his teeth, sets his feet, and strikes the dual wielder hard.

1d20+5=21, 1d8+3=10


----------



## Droon (Oct 21, 2006)

Her eyes glow and she gazes at the wolf and she speaks in a low tone, "Fear me." The dog becomes visibly shaken ready to run at any moment. She then steps south.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 21, 2006)

*1 / 23 Hp*

The last blow takes some wind out of the dwarf, which causes his axe swing to go wider then expected.   The dwarf seems abit paleish and mumbles to the cleric, "your darn lucky we are fighting on a ship.  If this was on land, you would be dog food."  

Attack Cleric
Combat Epertise +1 (Ac 18)
Attack, Damage (1d20+4=12, 1d10+2=3)


----------



## Droon (Oct 21, 2006)

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 22, 2006)

Ars whirls his sling around in the air and launchs a bullet at the remaining enemy.

Fire! (1d20-2=16, 1d4+1=5)


----------



## Droon (Oct 22, 2006)

*End round.*

The cleric Drops to one knee and says, "The dark one will take you all." And drops to the ground uncounsious.

The Wolf rund to the cornner and cwivers in the corrner.

The Dule Weilder once again distracts Dreylin with his long blade while poking him with his short sword.

[sblock=Dreylin] Poke for 2 [/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 22, 2006)

Dreylin is annoyed, but he can't seem to bypass the dual-wielder's defenses, despite his numerous attempts.

1d20+5=13, 1d8+3=7


----------



## Charberus (Oct 22, 2006)

*Hp 1*

Bazut sees the cleric die, then takes the oppurtunity to try out his new song while fighting the duel wielding evil person: 

Slashy Slashy Slash
Axe strikes true.
Slashy Slashy Slash
You kobald licking shrew.


Attack Duel Wielding Punk by Dreylin
Flanking if possible

Attack, Damage (1d20+5=25, 1d10+2=10)
Confirm Crit (1d20+5=12)
Crit Damage (1d10+2=11, 1d10+2=5)


----------



## Droon (Oct 23, 2006)

*DM:*The song causes the party moral to lower, all allies of the dwarf get -1 to attack and dmg.






The girl says, "Please. Wake, death does not have you yet." And she places her hands over bleeding wounds.
[sblock= Anthony]The girl heals Anthony for 15[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 23, 2006)

Ars flings yet another sling bullet.  This time at the dual wielding foe that has been acosting the other ship members.  

S.B.o.D! (1d20-2=10, 1d4+1=5)  (Sling Bullet of Death!)


----------



## Droon (Oct 23, 2006)

The evil man deflects Dreylin's attack then an ax from behind blind sights him and slashes into his armor. The evil man then calls to his dark god for healing but the rock makes him loose the spell and he wastes his time. (He looks realy realy hurt.)
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]the hyeena continues to claw at the wall trying to get away from the beautifull young lady.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 24, 2006)

"... good... hey i feel better, thanks!" Anthony will thank the lady as he regains both his sword and his feet.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 25, 2006)

It's a new round, right?  If so, then:

Dreylin continues to swing wide, grunting in effort and annoyance.  [Why have I rolled so many 11s for both attack and damage...]

Flanking Attack (1d20+7=11, 1d8+3=11)


----------



## Droon (Oct 25, 2006)

OOC: Oh yea sry, new round. Dwarf and Wizard need to go.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 25, 2006)

*Hp 1*

Bazut swings his axe one more time at the main guy.

Attack the dual wielder
Attack, Damage (1d20+4=22, 1d10+2=4)


----------



## Droon (Oct 25, 2006)

With a slash across the back the man's legs wobble and he falls to his knees and drops his blades to the ground slumping in place.






"I do not belive the wolf's fear of me will hold much longer."


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 25, 2006)

Ars unloads another sling stone, this time at the wolf in the corner.

Sling... (1d20+2=8, 1d4+1=2)


----------



## Droon (Oct 25, 2006)

*End (Round I forget) Start (Round some other Number)*

The wolf breaks free of the fear and charges the girl, and...ugh-trips over the readyed spear. Dammit, then she also trips forward into the wolf, But nibbliy spins to the left just befour the teeth could get a hold of her.






"Ehem. That was on purpose. A trick with luring the enemy out." Holding her spear up defensivly fending off the wolf.

DM: Dreylin, and Anthony get AoO on the wolf.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 25, 2006)

Dreylin, annoyed that he can't seem to do anything despite his training as a soldier, moves towards the only remaining opponent he can see an attacks.  However, he stumbles and his swing goes completely wide...again.

1d20+5=10, 1d8+3=7


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 25, 2006)

Ars takes a 5ft step back away from the wolf, and sends another sling stone his way.

Sling Attack (1d20-2=15, 1d4+1=5)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 25, 2006)

Eyeing the wolf, bazut moves to attack the wolf and says "I could use a nice fur cloak."  Then he lets off a mighty swing of his axe

Attack Wolf, Flanking if Possible
Attack, Damage (1d20+4=24, 1d10+2=12)
Confirm Crit, Damage + Damage (1d20+4=15, 1d10+2=12, 1d10+2=11)


----------



## Droon (Oct 25, 2006)

*Battle Over...*

The wolf seems to doge back and forth though the croud and then suddenly struck by the dwarf right in the ribs and straight on though (Guts everywhere)...The dog yellps and becomes silent.

Some footsteps are heard and some muffled yelling from upstairs. It looks to be people on the ship are finnaly up and about trying to figure out what happened.

[sblock=Gear]Longsword Masterwork, Shortsword Masterwork, Studded Leather Masterwork, Breast Plate Masterwork. 250gp off the dead bodies. Dagger, punching x 6, and the rest is pritty messed up and bloody.[/sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The girl now being able to see her fully, looks to be of noble blood, her clothing of the finest silks look embroiderd with flowers and she has elaborat necklace and rings (Non-Magical) she says, "Nice to meet you. My name is Kyre, of house Lanfay." She then speaks a command word then her Spear shrinks to about dagger sized, puts it back in it's sheath. "I saw you guy's fighting and thought I should help." She takes out a bloody note, "I found this shoved into the poor murderded young man throat." Then she takes out a simmilar unruffled note with the same Spire ensignia. "This one is mine, they look simmilar, no? Maby they were trying to try and kill all the new students. It was lucky the boy was able to cry out befour he died, else I don't think any of us would be awake right now." She then looks at the 4 of you and arches an eyebrow. "Are...you guys going to be students as well?" Putting away her note.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 25, 2006)

"I am Dreylin Nal, my fair lady," Dreylin says with a bow before wiping his blade of blood and sheathes it once again.  "Yes, we are to be trained at the tower.  I do not, however, understand why anyone would go to this much trouble to be rid of us."


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 25, 2006)

"Only if i can get this stupid sword outta the floor!" anthony grunts while huffing and puffing in an attempt to free his sword from the floor, where his last attack at the wolf lodged it.  "I dunno wht i ever lisened to that old man.... shoulda just stuck with some daggers... Anthony continues to grummble


----------



## Charberus (Oct 25, 2006)

*1 Hp*

Cleaning his blade and then putting it away, "I am Bazut, and I am also going to the Tower."  Limping exhaustedly, he sits down along the boards to take a breather.   "The way they got into this ship, and their attacks on us...I will bet this isn't the last time we see them.  By the way Kyre, is there other people you know that also have the letter too?  We might have to watch each other's backs."


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 25, 2006)

I will be shortly. Ars says, as he dusts off his robes.


----------



## Droon (Oct 25, 2006)

She glances about the hold and grimacing at the dead bodies layed about, quickly casts a healing spell on Bazut (11hp) “Let us talk in a more comfortable setting.” She goes upstairs and mutters something to one of the deckhands and pointing at the bodies. The man quickly turns and runs off. She then knocks on a door near the end of the hall. “Beth? Varen? It’s me Kyre.” She turns back to the group. “I know of 2 others, and I am sure there are more. When I came aboard I had noticed that there were more young men and woman aboard than normal.” She then turns back to the door and knocks again, “I’m coming in ok?” And pushes open the door, it suddenly hit’s something in the way (A barracade).









All the while this is going on more of the deck hands come down taking the fallen dark clad men top side. The captain and a middle aged gnome with slight fringes of grey in his hair, covered with a dark brown cloak covering his aged leather armor step quickly down from the top deck, the captain tucking in his shirt and belting his scimitar around his waste looks around yelling, “What in the light is going on down here? Dammit! There are dead men aboard my ship.” and spots the 3 of you and the girl, he starts walking over to you.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 26, 2006)

"We were attacked," Dreylin says plainly to the captain, but quickly adds: "I apologize profusely for the mess that may have been caused due to our combating.  I hope it does not cause you too much trouble.  At any rate, it would appear that the miscreants have been dealt with and should bother us no longer."


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 26, 2006)

Your false crew had ill intentions.  Ars attaches his sling to his belt and ties off his sling stone pouch.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 26, 2006)

"I will help you clean up the mess.  It appears the people burst out of the crates / barrels and were meant to have killed us."  

[sblock=DM]I would like to have the wolf skin turned into a cloak or armor piece.  I am so proud of killing it in one hit.  Sort of like a trophy[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Oct 26, 2006)

DM QUOTE:

Post #43 - a large number of the crates look to be kicked out *from the inside*, and one looks *chewed though*. (None of the men you fought look to be of his crew.)

OOC:The smart guy got it semi-wrong the dwarf got it right...Good job. 

[sblock=Bazut]Gain 850 exp (Extra 100) for saying the right thing. For the wolf pelt, you try and do it or you going to get somone else to do it?[/sblock]
[Sblock=Everyone else]Gain 750 EXP[/sblock]

DM hint: There is somthing amiss in Post #109. In those two paragraphs they happen at the same time. Skipped the bottom part of the first paragraph. <---Don't skip this.






"HOW DARE you accuse my crew of THIS FOULNESS!! I have never anything like this happen on my ship, NEVER! I should THROW you off my ship right now!"






The old gnome looks to be casting gazes in 4 directions at once, as tho he's used to looking all directions at once, even tho the shortest man here he feels he should be the one looking down at all of you. He speaks to Ars, "Do yeh half any proof of this, youngling? Don't worry he's not throwing anyone off this ship tonight."

DM: Youngling...Where have you heard that befour?


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 27, 2006)

If not your crew, then an excessive number of stowaways.  No sir, I have no proof.  Other then that the presence of this attack.  Pardon my suspicion of anyone I do not know until this is worked out.   Ars crosses his arms.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 27, 2006)

Dreylin quickly interposes himself between the two.  "Please," he says, "We should not fight.  I do not believe any of those here and conscious are involved in this fighting.  Arguing will get us nowhere.  Now, I believe the fair maiden who helped fight this miscreants has left us alone to return to her friends.  Why don't we greet these others?"

He pauses for a moment before looking at Ars and the captain, waiting to see if either are going to continue or if both will hopefully back down.  "Knowing these people from the Spire," he adds, "This may have been nothing more than an additional test.  I don't know about you all, but I was tested once before, at the time I received this letter.  Whatever the case, we should not jump to any conclusions and think rashly."


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 27, 2006)

Finaly getting his blade free from the floor, Anthony sheaths it then follows Kyre upstairs.  "Kyre, i dont remember, but the doors dont have locks or bars on them right?" anthony will comment when he sees the door sudenly stop as if it hit a barracade.


----------



## Droon (Oct 27, 2006)

The gnome shrugs. "I'm not here to point blame, no one can keep a place safe all the time. This is a waste of time and there are people dead." He turns to the captian, "Once your done here gather your crew into the map room, I will need to question them, and get everyone else onto the main deck. We need to make sure no one else died." He he abruptly turns and goies up stairs to where Anthony and Kyre are, "What's wrong here?"




"There not answering." She pushes on the door, and you hear some muffled crying.






From down the hall Sawah screams, "There dead!" from a few other rooms the same thing but from other sailors. The room Kyre is at is *#11 * (That's not perfect. There are beds in that room.)

Rooms with the dead.[sblock= ]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Kyre's eyes widen and she starts banging on the door "No!". The gnome pulls her away, "The dead don't barricade themselves in. Move aside." He kicks in the door.


----------



## Droon (Oct 28, 2006)

OOC: befour I do anything with the inside of this room, I'm giving you time to do somthing other than stand in the cargo hold. Essentaly a minute or two. Time durring the time the gnome leave to go upstairs and the shouts heard from the people checking the rooms.

DM: Assume none of that I said happend, I as DM am saying so I don't have to w8 on everyone that I am giving you time to do somthing between the time the gnome leave to go to kick in the door. So imagin the time it takes to walk upstairs ans down the hall to go to do all that stuff in the post b4 this and tell me so I can tell those that are at the door what is in the stupid room. (If you don't do anything then you don't do anything. Then that just means your still in the cargo hold. Cept Anthoney he's already up there.)


----------



## Charberus (Oct 28, 2006)

After I am healed abit, I thank her for the healing.  Feeling that the battle is done, I proudly go to the wolf corpse and say to the sailors cleaning up the mess, "Does anyone know anybody that can turn this into a nice cloak?"   As I start to wait for answers, I hear a commotion upstairs.   I get my axe and shield, bang them together once for the ol' battle readiness, and then go upstairs grinning happily.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 28, 2006)

Ars simply wanders around the room collecting the few sling stones he can find again. When there is more commotion, he sighs, unties his sling and follows Bazut.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 28, 2006)

Seeing that the fighting/argument is no longer continuing, Dreylin moves away from the lower level and heads upstairs to see what's going on upstairs.

If he hear someone scream about the dead, Dreylin mutters, "Guess this wasn't a test then.  Wonder who hates the Spire so much to kill those going to train there..."


----------



## Droon (Oct 28, 2006)

The door crashes down breaking a chair that was previously propped as a door jam. The room is darkly lit with only a single lantern set outside the door slowly swaying to the wave currents; The room is set with a few dressers and a bunk bed. The bottom bunk looks drenched with blood a figure lays top it. 






The figure’s chest slowly rises and falls in slow drawn out breaths, a gurgled rasp can be heard coming from the body. 

From the farthest corner of the room a muffled soft cry can be heard. A man in dark leather armor is holding a young lady from behind, at her throat the man holds a katar, the point drawing a bit of blood. The man’s leather armor looks half undone and scratches across his face. 





The young lady looks to be in her night gown a white almost transparent silk her underwear showing through, the gown looks torn from the neck down to her waste. 

The man yells, “Stay back! Unless you want me to cut this girl a new smile!”
[sblock=map] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 28, 2006)

Dreylin draws his sword as he approaches the room.  Peeking in, he asks in a very angry tone, "And what do you plan on doing, you coward?  You're on a _boat_.  There's nowhere to go.  Let her go and we won't kill you the first chance we get, but if you kill her, I will make sure that your death is at least ten times as unpleasant as hers."


----------



## Droon (Oct 28, 2006)

The man scowels, then moves forward slowly, "GET BACK! Throw down your wepons! I'll kill her you hear me! GET BACK!" Sweat starts beading on his forhead. "G-Get a life boat ready for me! I want off this ship!" he looks at the gnome, "You! Go get the boat ready!" He starts moving towards the door, "GET BACK DAMMIT!" The girl starts to shake at the mention of her dieing and her tears starting anew. The gnome growles and turns to leave.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 28, 2006)

Ars hears the commotion and moves south towards the door. 

Quit acting so foolishly.  Even with a boat you'll have no idea where to go.  There is no way we'll let you take the girl with you, and with out the girl, the archers will make short work of you.  You should cooperate, so no one else, including you, gets hurt today...


----------



## Droon (Oct 28, 2006)

The man's eyes start to dart back and forth between the group, "N-NO! Shut UP! I'm not...I'm w-warning you! I'll kill her dammit, I'll do it!" His katar drives it's point in a hair deeper. Her blood beeds up and trickles down her gown. (I forgot to say she's also gagged.) Her shaking suddenly stops and she faints. He quickly tightens his grip on her yelling in her ear, "WHAT are you doing! GET UP!"





Kyre's eyes widen at spoting the girl on the bunk, "Please! let me help Varen! She's going to die!" She takes a step forward and stops as the man places the sharp edge of the katar to her neck.[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Oct 29, 2006)

Home rules update: Consumable magic Items are half price and are not hard to find, this includes Wands, Scrolls, Potions & Oils, and Consumable wondrous items (Elixirs, Feather Tokens) But I apologise for not letting get into a town as of yet, It shouldn't be much longer till then, Hopefully.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 29, 2006)

Talking to the guy calmly, "I will go get the captain, and we will get your lifeboat ready.  Would you like a map and directions to get to the closest land?"  I slowly back up and then go get the captain.  

When I am at the captain, I direct him to a place out of sight of the guy.  I then say this to the captain in a whisper, "We have a hostage situtation.  I have a plan."

"He demands a lifeboat to get away.  Can you 'modify' the lifeboat so that after a short period, it starts leaking very slowly?  The thing is, you gotta make the whole small enough and in a location where the guy wont notice.  Not only will he be slowed on escapeing, but he will be tired from all the work that we should be able to pick him up without a problem."


----------



## Droon (Oct 29, 2006)

"Dammit,   can this day get any worse..." He goes to the room where the hostage situation is and looks, then he goes up to the main deck motioning you to follow him. Once out of ear shot of the bad guy he starts to talking, "I don't think he's going to let the hostage go. Cuz once he does he knows he's a dead man, even if he's on the boat. Plus once he finds out the boat is talking on water he'll just kill the hostage." He looks around, "He didn't look too sure of himself down there and I think he's running out of options he might do something drastic. But he didn't seem to bright ether and we don't have the equipment to rig the trick your suggesting, we would need a drill (or magic) and it would take much too long I would think."

On the main deck all the life boats are set to the sides of the ship, none of them have been touched, after you saw the gnome leave you would think he would be up here getting one ready, but you don't see him anywhere up here.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 29, 2006)

"I'm going to stop the bleeding of this other woman," Dreylin says as he sheathes his sword.  "If you want to get through this, you'll let me do it.  Back into the corner.  I give you my word that I will not try anything 'funny.'  If you do anything to the hostage, however, you will die.  Allowing me to help this other woman will prove that you are willing to cooperate, okay?"  Dreylin waits a brief moment and then starts moving to the injured woman.

Assuming he gets to her fine, he Lays on Hands her for 6 healing.


----------



## Droon (Oct 30, 2006)

Dreylin slowly walks over to the bed as the man stutters while quickly inching away from him. 





Varen (Girl in the bed) has dark black hair her teeth look clenched and her eyes look like there fighting to stay open, hands around her throat clutching a wound, blood all over her tanned wool shirt that look to be made for a man rather than a teenage girl, you quickly look away realizing there isn't anything else under that shirt, her dark brown eyes dart at you unblinking, oddly you sense no fear coming her. But as your hands start for her wound a single tear rolls down her cheek. The light from your hands envelope hers and flakes of blood fall away, and she takes a deep breath, no longer rasping as it was be four she still looks unable to move without hurting herself tho. The man still watching you move over to the girl looks angrily at the bed, "T-t-the-that bitch woke up! I didn't know! S-s-she HIT ME-that BITCH! I stabbed her over and over but she wouldn't D-!" Abruptly stopping mid-sentence at realizing what he was saying, quickly licking his lips "I-I-I ILL STAB this one too!! Wheres the gnome!! I WANT MY B-" Suddenly everyone realizes that the hand grasping his katar is nolonger attached to his wrist. The hand still clenching the katar flops to the floor with a plop, a gnome atop the dresser suddenly shifts from a mass of black shadow with 2 daggers in hand. He whispers in the mans ear, "I think not."
The man becomes totaly stunned at the sight of his seaverd hand on the ground, looses hold of the girl, who quickly spits out her gag and soundless words are spoken. Outstreaching her hand bolts of bright blue energy slam into the mans chest, she grabs the katar turning to the man ready to lunge at him as her eyes studdenly widen realizing that Kyre has her arms around her, the katar drops to the ground with a clank, and the man's eyes rolls up and he falls unconsious.

OOC: I guess that's done with. Only a little bit left for what's to be done with the ship. It looks there are still 3 out of 8 bad guys that stablized, not including the hosage taker depending on what you do with them. There are people gathering on the main deck, not right away but it happens b4 the next day.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 30, 2006)

"She's going to live," Dreylin tells the woman with the spear.  His eyes wander away from her almost instantly and catch sight of the man lying on the floor with a severed hand.  Anger shines through Dreylin's eyes, but he blinks it away as he looks to the other woman.  Seeing that the hostage is no longer a hostage and is physically fine, he stands.  "Everything is going to be okay," he says, attempting to sound as strong as possible, though inwardly, he himself isn't sure how true that is.


----------



## Droon (Oct 30, 2006)

Kyre helping Beth up, moves over to Varen by the bed. "Thankyou for your help, I'll take over from here." Her hands become charged with holy energy, 





as Beth touches the top of the bunk making it light up the room, then moving her hand to brush some of Varen's bangs aside and says in a soft but high tone "I'm sorry." 





Varen closes her eyes and gives a wide smile, "Huph!" and pat's Beth's arm. "I'm too stubborn to die."

Beth turn to look at the audiance in the hallway, "You boys just gonna stand there gawking?"  Then looks over to the gnome "Well?"






The gnome then suddenly strightens and jumps from atop the dresser. "Ehem, right." He then quickly bandages the man and drags him out.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 30, 2006)

*Anthony Cubbage 15/15hp*

Anthony blinks in disbeliefe. "Ah ok, so thats how you negotiate. erm,  you gotta show me how you did that, master gnome.  but still, what would like us to do now?"


----------



## Droon (Oct 30, 2006)

He goes to the pile of crates pulls out a piece of thin rope and binds the mans arms and legs. "Looks like we should figure out why, who, and how?" The gnome goes up on top deck, the sun barely shown on the horizon the sky a bright hue of dark orange with small spots of cloud. The gnome goes around telling people to meet in an hour on the main deck bringing everyone they see with them. He tells deck hand to take the attackers that survied to his room and tie them up and asks some of you guys to set up guard on them, then bring them up in about an hour for questioning. He then walks down to the cargo hold thoroughly searching it.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 30, 2006)

*OOC:*


 It seems like morning has arrived.   I don't know if i am well rested, or not.  So, when it isn't my watch I will rest and then help clean the ship.


----------



## Droon (Oct 31, 2006)

OOC: Nope. One...Hour. Unless you don't go to the gathering up top.
~(_This is how I planned it Varen is for Dreylin, Beth is for Ars, and Kyre is for Anthony, while Bazut gets the gnome...hahahaha!!! - j/k_)~


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 31, 2006)

Anthony will help with the guard duty on the survivors.  when he has the opertunity, he will use Detect magic on the suvivors, to make sure they dont have any magical triks up there sleaves.  he will also attempt to steal any magics they may be retaning, and put them to use if possible.


----------



## Droon (Oct 31, 2006)

Spells on Cleric: 0 - Cure Minor Wounds, Guidance, Light; 1st - Bless


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] Anthony will hang on to the spells untill they are needed or untill an hour passes, witcherver comes first
and i get the healer... does this mean i'm gonna be ferrying healing spells to others acrost the battlfield 
[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Oct 31, 2006)

The gnome decided that it was too early and everyone is tired, so he asked the gathering postponed till tomorrow midday. Take watches over the prisoners and he'll pop in every so often to check up on them.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 31, 2006)

"Well, last night was eventful." Bazut says to the gnome as they change their watch.  "I am Bazut, and thanks to your skills and abilites, the girl was saved.  Are you here to travel to the Spire too?" 

Other then finding a way to turn the wolfskin into a cloak, or just getting it cured (so it will last longer)...I will help with the clean up.


----------



## Droon (Nov 1, 2006)

As he pops in for your watch Bazut, he decided to say for a while to talk seeing that you started up a conversation. "Yes, it was." he pauses a moment. "As for the girl Beth, I..." rubbing his side as if an old bruise flared up, "think she was just in a bit of a shock, but I don't think she was in too serious a danger." He gives a light smirk, "I've seen her in much more dangerous situations. But you'll have to ask her about that." He then stiffens raising his chest up high. "As for me, my name is Parken Rutergein, and I am-" clearing his throat "returning there, I was escorting the girls to the spire. I suppose I shouldn't be telling you, but I see no harm in it. We tend to treat the girls first test differently then the boys." He takes a long breath, "At the spire's founding originally we had done them the same but, incidences have occurred that caused that to change. Mind you, they go though the same kinds of hardships but an escort is placed to make sure there not put into too much danger." he smooths his hair with a hand, "I was retired for a time and decided to wander the world, I had come across these girls one by one and decided to return and see how the spire was holding up." Random scratches on his clothing start to move about him and coalesce into the symbol of the Grey Spire. "As proof. But tell no one please." winking. "I am retired." yawning, "As for how I came to find them that you'll have to ask them."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 1, 2006)

Dreylin sleeps fitfully during the night.  After a time of sleeping poorly, he leaves the room and positions himself on the floor next to the door just outside his room to get a good view of the hall.  He keeps his blade close at hand while he waits for the time to pass by.


----------



## Droon (Nov 1, 2006)

A light from the room at the opposite side of the ship looms into sight, it wavers back and forth. A figure behind the light approches turing into the girl you think is named Varen. She is dressed in a pink night gown near trasparaency, you can smell a bit of jasmine about her she approches smileing at you, then about 10 feet away the old gash opens to spew blood all over your face but her smile holds but her eyes roll back into her scull and she jumps at you!-wake up a cold sweat beeding your head, breath hoarse and dry. (_HA! Beat that DM meanness_) And you do what you say you did.

But as you stand in front of the door this time you see movement in the dark apporching you. A bout 30 feet away glimmer of eyes like brown cats eyes blink at you, the figure shakes it's head and quickly speaks in a whisper to herself, "Oh! Crap!" Then you hear some shuffling and you hear a scratching sound and a sunrod lights up.[sblock=Meow]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Varen blinks at you then quickly looks to the ground. "It-It's dark." she scratches her side, as if unaccostomed to the new night gown she is wearing, it looks slightly smaller then her or she might just be too big for it, your not entirely sure. "Um, I didn't thank you for earlyer...I" her feet shift slightly. "Um, yea. So. Thanks." She then turns with a sigh, and starts to walk back to her room.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 1, 2006)

Dreylin scrambles to his feet as Varen turns away.  "You welcome," he tells her quickly.  He hesitates for a moment, unsure of what to say.  "Are you feeling better?"


----------



## Droon (Nov 1, 2006)

She turns and bears her teeth, as if unaccustomed to smiling, and nods vigorously. "I was healed by Kyre, s-she's realy good with that kind of stuff. I-I try but, it doesn't...I guess the light doesn't want me. But I'll show it! I am gonna be Evanúrtai then...then..." She closes her hand over her mouth as if she swore, and pauses a moment, "See you practice the sword. I think Kyre said something about that she-" She blushes deeply and covers up a wide grin, then quickly raises a hand slightly waving it. "Sorry, it's nothing. She said you were...Proficient with it." She places her hand where a hilt might be and waves it off realizing it's not there. "Maby we should spar some time. I-I would like that."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 1, 2006)

Dreylin nods, startled at the nervousness of this girl.  He always before seemed swift with considerate words, but now, they seem to escape him.  Attempting to speak, to say anything, he blurts out, "I would like that."

He suddenly scratches the back of his neck, hoping the darkness hides his blush.  "I fought a little bit in the army back home," he says after a moment, attempting to recover from his period of silence.  "That's where I was recruited into going to the Spire.  In this war, occasionally we are forced to fight those who we previously called brothers.  It-" He decides he does not wish to speak of the war at a time like this.  "I would like to spar."  He winces at the abrupt change in conversation.  "After we leave the boat, however," he adds.  "The swaying of this boat is something I'm not accustomed to."

He again changes subject as if incapable of dwelling on a single topic for more than two minutes.  "How did you get chosen for the Spire?" he asks her, then blushes again.  "I don't mean to pry," he adds hastily and then stops, waiting for her reaction.


----------



## Droon (Nov 1, 2006)

She puauses for thought, "I am...I was found on a ship when I was verry young. My parents had stareved in the middle of the sea, or that's what my foster parents said. They said it was pure chance when there ship has spoted the mine, but they took me in..." She smoothes her hair back. "They had children of there own but there were 5 boys, and the mother...she realy wanted a girl so they rasied me. When I was old enough they told me about it, at first I denyed it but, they took out the items that were recoverd, 2 curved blades one much longer than the other" Chuckes a little, "the long one was taller than me at the time." then a sigh "a forgin emblem chisled into it's hilt, they told me that they looked for the house it belonged to but noleads, so I left looking for anything that might point me in the right direction, I was never good at fishing anyway. While hunting for some rabbit I spoted a girl walking the road going the other direction, it was a common road but it was getting dark so she didn't see me, I set up some bedding inside an old giant stump I found. I was about to go to sleep when I heard some rummbling, horse moveing along quickly, there were 3 gruff dirty faced men on horses riding in the direction of the girl, one stoped and looked in my direction and said, "I think I heard somthing, you two go on ahead, we don't wanna loose her trail," the man started for my positon and saw my eyes, he wisperd somthing but I only heard...demon and he lunged at me" She looks to the ground "I'm not tho, I an't!...at first it was like fighting a blind man. He was right in front of me but he's swings were too wide sometimes. I was angry at him for calling me that...I coudn't stop myself I attacked him, I-I didn't think somone could bleed so much...but I took his horse and whent to go warn the girl, when I got there she was fending them off with a spear. She was luckly they wern't trying to kill her. I was able to help her, it became easyer the more I swung it...we decided to travle togather her name was Kyre, after a time Master Rutergein found us, acculy we found out he was following Kyre for some time, Kyre said she knew him from somwhere but she couldnt place it, and he didn't say. He changed subjects every time we woulg bring it up." Brushing her bangs aside she takes a breath, "He told us aboout the spire and here we are now." She yawns, "I'm abit tired, but I would love to hear your story about how you got your note." A small smile "Durring breakfast? Me and the girls have been helping in there the past copple days, Master Gnome says it bulids character..." She turns and walks away her movments like a panther in the night she turns to say, "Oh, the names Varen." she walks around one of the mast pillars, you hear her stuble and a thump. She quickly says, "I'm ok, I'm ok." And you hear a hissing sound and the sunrod goes out. "Stupid box..."

OOC: Damn, try and sit though that in a real DnD session, lol.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 2, 2006)

Dreylin stares in shock at the suddenly verbose girl standing before him.  _Maybe she talks a lot when she's nervous,_ he thinks.  "That sounds like an excellent plan," he says when she has finished.  When she turns around and says her name, he smiles and says his aloud: "Dreylin.  It is a please to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Droon (Nov 2, 2006)

On the main deck about 31 people have showed up, 15 of the crew and 15 of the passengers. You drag or push the prisoners out onto the main deck, everyone except the girls, the captain, and the old gnome inch away from the gruff evil eyed unshaven men, 2 of them are awake now (the Cleric not one of them).
[sblock=The Girls]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
The girls now fully equip and a bit on edge. 

Varen smiling, wild black hair, beautiful if not for her stern expression and tall, she wears two oddly shaped blades at her sides one about a foot longer then a regular longsword but curved and on the other side a shortsword curved in a similar fashion. 

Beth her face calm at first glance but she quickly shoots you guys a quick flirtatious grin then then yawns stretching her arms wide with a staff in one hand, you can't help but notice a fairly large bosom only made seem bigger due to her small stature.

Kyre her eyes set on the prisoners eyeing them warily fingering her dagger scabbard (Spear) her grey silk dress waving to the sea breeze, she blinks at your approach and quickly curtsies at your group. "I thank you again for saving me and my friends." She then turns to the gnome, "Master, Rutergein?"

Rutergein takes off his glove and moves to the first prisoner and places his hand on his head, the prisoner jerks back but your able to keep him from getting too far. He asks the man, "Who sent you?" The gnomes eyes grow angry but says, "Hmm...Intresting. How did you get on the boat, other than the obvious?" The gnomes eyes quickly widen and he turns to the crowd, as the prizoners eyes quickly lower. The next thing you see is a man near the back of the crowd finishing a spell and he says to the gnome, “It’s a nice warm day out, you should take a nice long swim.” The gnome suddenly runs to the east side of the ship and leaps off. The crowd gasps in amazement, The girls scream, “No!” or “Parken!” As the caster bends over the edge of the ship and drops from veiw.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
OOC:Looks like you'll never get off this boat. (Chuckles Maniacally)


----------



## Charberus (Nov 2, 2006)

*Hp 13/23*

Spellcraft (1d20+8=26) (to identify the spell cast)

"Man, these guys just don't give up!" Bazut says as he switch weapons. 
[Switching from Axe/Shield to Warpike.  (16 AC)]
[Moving between caster and the 'captured', Setting Weapon up for a charge]

"Can anyone get the gnome?"


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 2, 2006)

Ars looks around, Aw, so much for rereading "Sach'ul's passages on Arcane Theory" again today." and begins to untie his sling from his belt.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 2, 2006)

Dreylin watches with only partial interest as the Gnome questions the prisoner.  His eyes move towards the girls across from them.  _'Are we the only survivors of the attack last night?'_ he wonders.  _'How many were killed?'_

His attentions perks up as he hears the command and watches in surprise as the Gnome jumps into the water.  Immediately, his blade clears the scabbard and his eyes dart around, looking for any threatening motions.

OOC: _Ready an action that if any makes a threatening motion against either himself, allies, or the girls, he charges forward and attacks that person._


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 2, 2006)

"thats not good..." Anthony will comment as he draws his blade.


----------



## Droon (Nov 4, 2006)

*Round 1*

[sblock=Spell Craft (17)]Suggestion[/sblock]The caster jumped off the side. 

The girls run over to the find a way to get the gnome back. 

You guys are up.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 4, 2006)

Seeing that the girls are handling the Gnome, Dreylin rushes over to the other side of the boat to where the spellcaster disappeared and peers over the edge.


----------



## Droon (Nov 6, 2006)

*Round 2*

Another round goes by, Kyre throws some rope over board, the gnome continues to swim. People run around some more.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Nov 6, 2006)

"Hey Anthony and Ars.  While they help the gnome get onboard, lets move these guys to a more secure location inside the ship.  That way, we have better control of the situation if the guy decides to rescue them."


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 6, 2006)

Ars yells "The meeting will be postponed till a later time, please return inside the ship!!" and then moves to the side of the boat the caster was on and also peers over.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 7, 2006)

Does Dreylin see anything over the edge of the ship?


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 7, 2006)

"That sounds like a good idea.  You heard em gentlmen, move." Anthony will comment as he begins ushering the would be assassins inside.


----------



## Droon (Nov 7, 2006)

You move the prizoners into the back cabin. Dreylin moves to peer over the edge, but you can't see anything but water and the side of the ship. Varen draws her 2 blades and runs to stand next to Dreylin and also peers down the side, Beth starts to climb down the roap, while Kyre turns to stand at ready looking to protect the rope.

OOC:Sry for the delay in posting I'm having issues with school, I hopefully will graduate this quarter but it's not looking so good.


----------



## Droon (Nov 8, 2006)

*New Round*

From above the ship about 30 feet away a robed man pops into veiw and unleashes a volly of snowballs. Anthoney and Bazut get caught in the blast. Anyone readyed actions you may take them and your turn. [sblock=snowballswarm]Reflex 15 DMG=10[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 9, 2006)

Dreylin grimaces in annoyance as he looks up at the man above him and then around the ship.  "This is why in military units," he says to no one particular, "We have several archers with us, despite the fact that using ranged weapons is cowardly."

OOC: _He keeps his weapon drawn and looks about the ship, waiting to see if there are any allies of the spellcaster left aboard the ship._


----------



## Charberus (Nov 9, 2006)

*Hp 6/11*

Cringes as he is hit with the blast.  So, Bazut points his fingers at the wizard and decides to fight with fire.  He says some arcane words and summons a firey chunk of rock.  It flies into the air, hitting the wizard with firery and arcane force.

Reflex Save (1d20+4=23)

Kelgore's Fire Bolt: (2d6=10)
[DC 14, Reflex -Half-]


----------



## Droon (Nov 9, 2006)

*Charlies Angles (Action)*

Varen sheaths her swords and pulls out a shortbow, "All is fair in love and war. Heh well, close enough..."

Beth tries to catch a hold of the old gnome, unsuccessfully.

Kyre scowles at the flying wizard.

OOC:11 HP?? - last time I checked you had 23.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 9, 2006)

*5/15*

"Thats cold!!" Anthony yells as the snow hits him. Spoting the wizard, he reaches for his crossbow, only to relize that he had left it in his room.

Reflex 8


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 9, 2006)

Ars exclaims "This man is obviously more talented then I...  while he shapes the arcane energy into a small blue ball, which flies at the enemy caster. 

Magic Missle (1d4+1=2)
9/9​


----------



## Droon (Nov 9, 2006)

*End (Round 3) - Start (Round 4)*

The wizard floats back taking a bolt of flame right to the chest and a magic missile thumping into his leg. He harrumphs and unleashes his own flow of missiles, one slamming into Ars and one into Bazut. He then fies back 10 feet. He then yelps as he finds that an arrow is now protruding from him. Grimacing at the that is girl pulling out another arrow from her quiver.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Ars]2 dmg from Magic Missle.[/sblock][sblock=Bazut]5 dmg from Magic Missle[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 10, 2006)

Ars takes a 5ft step back while muttering another incantation "I hope those arrows drop you from the sky Knave!"  A thin brown ray shoots from Ars's hand towards the enemy caster.

OOC: DM, Invisible Castle was down temporarily at the time of this post.   So please make the appropriate rolls:

Ray of Clumsiness: Ranged Touch +2, 1d6+1 Enhancement penalty to dexterity


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 10, 2006)

Anthony will move inside with the captives.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 11, 2006)

Dreylin moves to help usher the people inside the ship since he can't do anything to the caster.


----------



## Droon (Nov 12, 2006)

The ray Ars shoots at him and strikes him and he looks visibly more ridged. Bazut is taking a little while to attack so I'm guessing he's just gonna attack with a Fire Bolt again. The bolt sears some of his flesh.

The caster taking the most dmg from Bazut shoots 2 magic missiles at him.

Varen shoots with her shortbow it flies true striking him in the eye...He screams in agony! Blood splutters everywhere and he falls into the ocean.[sblock]Bazut take 4 from the two magic missiles.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
The body splashes the water and floats there, blood slowly tinting the water around him. (Tell me what you do if yo try and get the body) 
It takes a few mins to get the gnome back onto the ship, he boards grumbling.
The capitan tells everyone the ship will be able to get to the port by tomarrow.


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 13, 2006)

After the gnome gets back on the ship and has a chance to dry off, Ars wanders over an asks him "Should we gather people for the meeting that was interupted, or are we just going to finish this violent journey?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 13, 2006)

Dreylin stops ushering people inside once the threat has apparently been ended and proceeds to look around the ship carefully, inspecting everything he is allowed to look at in the attempt to make sure that there are not going to be anymore surprises.

Once he's done with that, he'll head up top to see about the meeting that had been interrupted, hoping that it won't take too long so he can break his fast.


----------



## Charberus (Nov 13, 2006)

*-1 Hp*

Bazut falls to the ground. (-1 Hp).


----------



## Droon (Nov 13, 2006)

Kyre moves to heal Bazut. (Heal 13)




"No, looks like there part of a old cult thought to be long gone or a group imitating them. Something like this hasn't happened for over 400 years." He shrugs. "Same method. I wasn't entirely sure, but only the initiates were attacked. We'll have to take them to the Spire Dungeons for more questioning." He moves to the east side of the boat. Speaks to some of the deck hands, "Get the wizard."

They get the wizard on board, he's dead. Some smudged parchment and a few vials, but not much else.

The rest of the trip goes smoothly. At the port the gnome goes to get some guards to escort the prisoners. The girls walk into town disappearing into the crowd. There are a lot of youth in the town a lot of them obviously not from the same area.

Anthony, as you get off the boat a 2 familiar faces abruptly stand next to you. "Well that wasn't so bad was it?" The man takes out a large sccabbarded sword, "It took me a while to find this but here." He hands you a sheathed masterwork bastard sword (Katana if you want). Then pats you on your back, "We'll see you at the initiation."

You have a full day to do things in the town. (Buy, Sell, Gather info.)

[sblock=Loot/Exp] I'll just do loot for you guys, There was a MW(LSword, SSword, LBow, Flail) Splint mail and 1324 gp total. (If you sell and devide it up it would be 506gp each.) Some potions (2 Cure Lights). EXP: 520[/sblock][sblock=Purchasing] The town is called Foughn, the population is low but it gets a lot of cash flow though it and there are a large number of artisans due to the Spire's influence. But at the moment only Scrolls, Wands, Potions and Consumable Wondrous items are available for purchase in the town (Half The base price any material components used to make or cast the item is still full.).[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 14, 2006)

Dreylin turns to the others who shared the boat trip with him.  "Well, I guess we will see each other again very shortly.  Until then, good day."  Assuming no one says anything buy 'good bye' or something to that effect, he heads into the city and simply explores with no real direction or desires for the moment [which may change if he sees something interesting he wants to check out].


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 14, 2006)

Ars simply pockets his portion of the funds and nods to Dreylin while walking towards the tower.


----------



## Droon (Nov 14, 2006)

The town is a jumble of random types of houses and structures, but you do notice that there arn't any one story buildings. Some of the buildings are extremely alien even a few of them made out of metal. Groups of young men 3 to 6 wearing similar grey capes with the emblem of the spire embroidered on the back, the only difference in the capes are the pins holding them and a thin band of color bordering them.

The town itself is nestled in the middle of a thick tall forest on a massive island a single road leads out of town. Off in the distance above the tree lining a single massive pin sticking out of the canopy looking as if trying to Perice the sky, The Gray Spire. A large 5 story structure made out of thin sheets of mettle catches your eye, and the sounds of a piano playing within the door to this place seems busy with many patrons coming and going the Sign just above the door oddly names this place Endeavor and under the Stenciled name crudely etched onto is surface "Tavern and Inn".


----------



## Charberus (Nov 14, 2006)

"Once again, Kyre...Thanks for the healing.  your an angel."  Bazut says and bows.   He then goes over to Anthony, Ars, and Dreylin.  "I have no real need for anything here, other then some nice ale, food, and nice atmosphere.   I think it would be best if we not split up too much.  I don't know if that group plans on 'finishing' the job.  But, I think it would be wise if we didn't all head off alone."

[I could use a healing potion]


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 14, 2006)

Ars responds to Bazut "I am simply going to proceed to the tower and seek my instrutions there.  Perhaps I'll learn what is to become of us trainees."


----------



## Droon (Nov 14, 2006)

[sblock=Emblems]The Grey Spire





Platinum Knights





[/sblock]
The spire itself is on the opposite side of the island, there is a port there but few ships are allowed to dock there. The main road out of town curves toward it, you can find regualr carrages that take you to and from the spire.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 14, 2006)

Anthony looks at the blade, eyebrows twitching.  "Ya know i do appriciate it, but i couldn't hit the broad side f the _ship_ with these stupid blades."  Sighing in frustration, He'll sheath the weapon next to its counterpart. 
"I think that is a good idea, how about we sell the extra gear and split whatever we get out of it? oh yea, and then head to the tower."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 14, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Anthony looks at the blade, eyebrows twitching.  "Ya know i do appriciate it, but i couldn't hit the broad side f the _ship_ with these stupid blades."  Sighing in frustration, He'll sheath the weapon next to its counterpart.
> "I think that is a good idea, how about we sell the extra gear and split whatever we get out of it? oh yea, and then head to the tower."




Dreylin pauses only a few steps from the others.  "Yes," he says, "This sounds like a good plan.  It's hard to say how much time we'll even be able to spend within this town, being new recruits and all."


----------



## Droon (Nov 16, 2006)

You leave town the road curves toward the spire, there seems to be a lot of traffic coming and going. About an hour of walking you notice an old collapsed castle off in the distance several groups of young men in front of it doing things you can't make out. Father down the road you can make out the massive gates to the courtyard of the Spire. Two massive stone griffon's flank the gates ever vigilant of attack. At the gates you spot about 5 men and 3 woman stopping people coming in and out asking for papers, a tall woman stops you and asks, "New students?" Gives a slight smile, "Names and seals, the notes." She then reads over a rolled up scroll, as you each give your names "Ok, Next!" waving you past. Within the gates many servants are running about making preparations for new students, A wooden sign nailed to an old tall post marking "New Students" stands in front of a large tent, the girls you met on the boat can be seen walking away from the tent, some young men in grey cloaks that previously seemed to be doing nothing walk to them trying to strike up conversation they disappear deeper into the crowd of people, inside the tent an old dwarf sitting in front of a desk trimming his beard, a massive book lies atop his desk. 





He raises an eye brow at you, pauses only half a second then continues to trim his beard. The book opens with a slam and a quill sitting next to it hovers over a blank page, "Names?" He then glances at your names on the book as if he did not hear them. "I am your High Instructor for your time as an Initiate. You have been given apartments by order of arrival, seeing that your some of the last few to arrive, you will be staying in dormitory Black 1. The dormitories are separated by boys and girls, you are not allowed within the girls dormitory except by invitation. If caught within those grounds you will be immediately kicked out of the school. The same goes for girls but I don't see any here. Initiates are required to wear grey tabbards that will be given to you at the initiation ceremony. That is all." Then goes back to cutting his split ends.


----------



## Charberus (Nov 16, 2006)

"Sir, I have a question."  Bazut then ask, "How long till the ceremony starts?"


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 16, 2006)

Well then...  Ars attempts to navigate his way to "Black 1".

OOC: Tellah!


----------



## Droon (Nov 16, 2006)

OOC: Yes, Tellah


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Tellah the Sage is a fictional, playable character from the Square Co., Ltd. RPG Final Fantasy IV. His name is probably a mistranslation of Terah, which is also Hebrew slang for "old man." One of the oldest playable characters in the series, Tellah is very wise, though is a bit short-tempered. At a younger age, he was a famous sage in the mage village of Mysidia, having learned nearly all the white and black magic known to man by deciphering various ancient scrolls.








He looks back up alittle surprised, "Wha, huh? Your still here?"  Mumbles, "Mmm, yes. It's tomarrow at noon. But you will need to get there bright and early." Waving you away, "Go, ask somone else, one of the older kids, boy." (As a dwarf he knows your a child)


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 17, 2006)

Dreylin shrugs and exits the tent, turning to the others as he does so.  "What shall we do while we wait?" he asks.  "I guess we could see to our rooms, but that doesn't seem very...exciting.  Should we look for the others on the boat, or attempt to meet completely new people?"


----------



## Charberus (Nov 17, 2006)

*OOC:*


 I will head off with Ars to Black 1.
I noticed the picture of Tellah too, and smiled.  Such a fun character in Final Fantasy.


----------



## Droon (Nov 19, 2006)

You make your way though the grounds to an enclosed area the front gate labels the area Dormitories, many young men and women wander this area talking to each other, you notice that there is only one building in the area "Office of Initiates" sign above the door, the rest of the area have large rectangular pits dug about a foot into the dirt, in front of the northern pits tall columns with colored flags: Blue, Green, Grey and Black, Each flag has the number one embroidered on them. Simmilar set up on the southern pits but there colors are: Yellow, Red, Orange, and White.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 20, 2006)

Since the others seem more interested in their sleeping quarters than the people, Dreylin follows them to the area with the pits.  Seeing the pit with the column with the black flag, he frowns.  "I wonder what this is supposed to be," he says aloud as his eyes scan the area.


----------



## Droon (Nov 20, 2006)

[sblock=Spire]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Dorms]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]  The spire grounds, Upper Left this area has mostly guardsmen and spire servants with there families, It is large enough to call itself a hamlet. In the middle the main spire it looks to about 2000+ feet in height and a diameter of about 400 feet. Three other smaller spires look to be holding it stable, there 1000 feet high with massive columns connecting to the main spire. To the right a walled area with large stables, and a crude horse track. (_There's other stuff there just not sure what yet, like grainaries, and personal homes for the powerful nobles, and petitioners._) 

The pits obviously don't look to be livable, and there are a lot of people around. There are 6 other young men around your section of the grounds, it looks like the girls are left on the southern half of the grounds and the boys are the northern part. A small fence marks the divide. Three of them are leaning aganced the fence trying to get the girls to come over to there side. Two of them look like there putting up tents. The last fellow is an Elf, he seems to be ignoring everything, he sits on the edge of the pit staring into it. The white camp, there is a somewhat large tent behind there pit, a speckled white Hawk perched on the top of it, looking to survey the area. There looks to be a short line into the Dorm Offices. Every once and a while Young men and women come out with a bundle.

OOC:Sry, I been buisy, I'll try posting more for the next week.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 20, 2006)

"I'm gonna go find a bunk.  see ya'll tomorrow." anthony says as he loks around for the sleeping area.


----------



## Droon (Nov 20, 2006)

You are unable to find a bunk. After a bit of asking around, they tell you you'll need to go to the Dorm Offices and get a tent. They say it's part of some sort of training, but you need to get the details at the Offices. Unless you try and go talk to the two boys trying to pitch up there tents.


----------



## Charberus (Nov 21, 2006)

"Hrm, this place has alot of test.  I guess they really want to make sure we are strong enough to survive."  Bazut says as he joins Ars and Anthony on getting a tent.  

After that is done and the tent is pitched, I go up to the Elf (whom is ignoring everyone and looking into the pit), saying "Why the long face?"


----------



## Droon (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I assume you go to the offices, looks like it will take a while with the line being there, Once you get up to the front they look to be handing out Packs. Once you ask for the tent they ask for your color and they tell you that 2 of the tents have been reserved for black have been taken, and there's only one left. It a really small one. In the packs there is a bed roll a dagger, a gray tabard and a little bit of rope. They tell you that you will need to wear the tabard once you are officially Initiates, and should not be seen without them.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 21, 2006)

Dreylin temporarily ignores the idea of getting the tent and moves over to join the three boys standing buy the fence.  "Doesn't look like you're having much luck," he says to them as he scans the girls on the other side.

OOC: _Are they focusing on any girls in specific or just anyone who passes by._


----------



## Droon (Nov 21, 2006)

Dreylin -






They look at you and shrug, "Nothing better to do." They look back at the ditch. "The two snobs in there tents and the weird elf kid." He gives a quick smile to a passing young lady. "So black 1? Yea, I didn't like the name ether once I heard it. Looks like there's 10 of us." He looks at the Camp with the white flag. "I think we got lucky tho, the girls in that camp, Man. I think they might be nobles, or something. Else how did they get such a big tent?" He shrugs again, "Well whatever we'll find out eventually."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 21, 2006)

Dreylin smiles.  "Unless the first test is to see how long we can go without girls," he jokes poorly.

OOC: _Does it looks like there are 10 members in each group, or is that simply the number in Black 1?_


----------



## Droon (Nov 21, 2006)

Bazut - 





As you walk up to the elf, he looks at you, "What do you mean?" He stands up brushing away some grass. "I'm just wondering what this pit is here for. Unlike the rest of these hooligans I wish to become a true Evanúrtai. My father is one and his father and his fathers father was one, and I will be one as well." He looks at you closer, "Your a dwarf." he pauses a second, "Good." He waves at the pit. "I think we will be building something here. I think they wish for us to work as a team to build a house or fort. I'm not sure yet, they won't give us any information."

Dreylin -
OOC: 10 per color camp.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 21, 2006)

Anthony will look around for the offices while keeping his ears open for any usefull information.


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 21, 2006)

Ars takes his pack and dons the tabard.  To the clerk "May I inspect the tent?  Also, will it be large enough for everyone due to sleep in it?  Who took the other two black tents?  Can we move into those if there is room available?"


----------



## Droon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Ars* -
The clerk pages though his notes and says, "The two that already got tents for your camp was Initiate Marduke, and Initiate Luncan. They should be others from black 1. They had taken the 2 medium sized tents." The medium sized tents can hold 4 people, the small tents can hold 2 people (A regular one).

*Anthony* -
You make your way to the offices and you meet Ars on the way you get your tabbard and some gear, but Ars got the tent. After you leave the office with your stuff you start asking around for some information. You find out that the girls at the White camp had bought there own tent, and they might be willing to sell the ones they got from the offices.

At this point it's getting dark. A few of the camps have already stared camp fires.

OOC: For a better understanding of the camp set up, there is a single dirt path that runs between the 2 girls and boys grounds, and the fence is put on ether side of the path.

*The Camp* -
Initiate Marduke, and Initiate Luncan seem to be shut in there tents pritty tight. The three boys that were at the fence are now around a camp fire behind the ditch. They introduce themselves as:





Georges





Taggart





Rock, "Mr. Elf is already asleep, His name is Stallion."






The elf says, "Elves do not sleep." Sitting up in a mediating position. Slowly Breathing in and out.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 22, 2006)

Dreylin helps with building the fire and whatever else they need to do [he also takes a moment to get the supplies offered from the office].  He sits at the fire with the others and frowns as he looks at the two larger tents and how a single boy had taken each of them.  He dislikes such attitudes and has a feeling that he will not particularly like either boy.  "Are we going to get them to share?" he asks, motioning the tents.

OOC: _Is food offered?  If not, Dreylin will eat some rations, offering some to the others if they're willing and have nothing of their own._


----------



## Droon (Nov 22, 2006)

Dreylin -



"Ah, thanks for the offer." Takes a ration, "I haven't eaten since this morning, Taggart there made some rabbit stew. Mr. elf there seems a little rude but he's really a nice guy, he caught the rabbit on the way here and shared it."






The elf opens his eyes, and "Ehem, Evanúrtai help those less fortunate than themselves." His posture softens, "I would have caught more but the forest on this island is...odd. I do not think it wise to go in there alone." Glaring at the tents, "As for those boys, they will not last long, I don't know how they could have possibly be given a letter of recommendation."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 22, 2006)

Dreylin continues to eye the two tents.  "I don't know," he says, wondering the same thing.  "Perhaps they managed to do something impressive despite their selfish tendancies.  Or perhaps there's some other reason we don't know of.  Still, I can't help but wonder how many of us will manage to make it through the training and the consequences of failing."


----------



## Droon (Nov 22, 2006)

OOC: You guys can still do things prior to this, questions as well. Oh and I also found my Game Calander, it's Monday - June 10th, 1327. 

The sun rises early around 5am, a light wind from the north blows in, a hint of salt water in the air. 





If anyone is awake, Stallion is up, his tabard donned. He starts to walk out of the camp, as well as a few boys and girls. One two of the girls you notice as:





Varen the other as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kyre, It looks like they came from the White camp.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 23, 2006)

ooc: aww i wanted to try and get another tent


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 23, 2006)

Dreylin wakes up early with a long yawn, but his body is too accustomed to early mornings because of the army.  He stands and stretches.  Then, seeing some of the others walk out of the camp, he decides to follow them.  He would have liked to do his morning jog, but once again it looks like he is going too have to make it up later.


----------



## Droon (Nov 25, 2006)

They start to drif away some go to the tower some go to the stables and most go to the small housed area. The elf goes to the small housed area where the servants families are living.

OOC: you can still try and get a tent you will be sleeping there for a long while. You'll just have to try for it this day.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 25, 2006)

Anthony will attempt to make himself as presentable as possible then head to where the girls with the extra tent are.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 25, 2006)

Dreylin will follow those heading to the stables and see if the others are allowed to borrow the horses to ride.  If so, he will attempt to do so as well.

OOC: _When is the initiation ceremony?_


----------



## Droon (Nov 26, 2006)

Anthoney, you spot the girls head over to the spire they walk inside, you notice that there carrying bundles with them. They pass what looks to me a grand hall then into smaller halls. Any your about to catch up to them they turn into a corner and you stop to pause at a sign, it reads, Woman's baths. There are two female guards standing watch, they eye you suspiciously.

Dreylin, as you get to the stables you see a long house like structure made out of a dark wood. The building spans about 100 yards encircled by a long running track. Almost every stable is taken and a few of the men and some women are mounting. From the looks of it half the field is practicing war maneuvers while the other half are just riding mostly learning. Most of the people getting on the horses are heading out.

_OOC: Oh it in about 6 hours._


----------



## Charberus (Nov 27, 2006)

Bazut wakes up, and looks about.  "Whoa, what a night.  I must have dozed off there."  Looking to see if anyone else is up in the camp, while putting on his tabard, "Are we late for the meeting?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 27, 2006)

Dreylin will watch the riders for a short time, taking note of their skill, curious to see how the others stand against his own.  After he is done, he'll stretch and go out for a morning jog.

If nothing occurs during either event, he will then go wash himself to clean off the sweat.  Lastly, he'll return to the campsite and either wait until the initiation ceremony or until something interesting happens.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 27, 2006)

Anthony will give the guards a quick smile then find a nice section of ground where he can watch the dor and wait for the girls to come back out.


----------



## Droon (Nov 28, 2006)

Anthony - The girls come out they see you, and you explain the situation. They ask for 20 gold, but you were able to talk them down to 13 gold.

Everyone gathers at the assembly hall, about 200 people show up, A man with long gray hair walks out to the podium.






I am Head Master Gram, It is good to see all the new faces and I hope to see many of you achieve the seal of the Evanúrtai, the training is hard and the hours long but I know that you all have the potential to make it. I, Head master Gram declare the new year started", and with that, the edges of your tabbards turn Forest Green. "Please, go to your respective instructors indicated by the tabbard colors."

You notice a banner with the green flag above it a tall muscular man in leather armor stands at the base of it, a dark long bow on his back.






After about 20 people show up he starts the class. "Ok, today we will be doing hunting exercises. To day you will be only allowed to eat what you catch." He pauses for any questions. "Ok, we will be going out to the forest just north of here. Pick your groups, 3 to 5 in a group."


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 28, 2006)

"I got a question, is it againt the rules to eat eachother?" Anthony will ask with an impish grin


----------



## Charberus (Nov 28, 2006)

*OOC:*


 shuffles abit away from Anthony.   "ummm.....while we hunt for one day, are there any certain rules or boundries we should know about?"


----------



## Droon (Nov 28, 2006)

He only glances at anthony then looks at Bazut, "Just use common sense initiates. Listen to your surroundings, watch for movement. I will be sending in one group at a time. Anything you catch you have to eat. I will not allow food to be wasted." He grabs a crossbow. "If you need it you may take a bow or cross bow." Then saddles his horse and trotts slowly towards the forest.

You walk for about 20 mins and he takes you into the forest. It looks like there was a opening set up for this wetherd stools sit in the feild arraged to face a large stump, He moves to the stump and sits down. As he's about to open his mouth he pauses and his eyes squint. A few seconds later you hear some galloping, a lankey fellow in a long yellow robe rides up to the teacher, "Meese, you might have to cut your class short." He get's off his horse and whispers somthing into Meese's ear. Meese get's up, "well looks like there might be some sport today. It seems one of the teachers lab projects was found missing today. The creaure was divined and is somwhere in the forest." Takes off his hat and brushes his hair back, "The creature didn't sound too dangerous, a hairless dog? I think this will be a good opportunity."


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 28, 2006)

OOC:

Sorry guys, I'm going to be leaving this pbp game.  I just haven't been following it or posting.  I'll make room for a more active player.

Good luck on the adventures!


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 29, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> "I got a question, is it againt the rules to eat eachother?" Anthony will ask with an impish grin




Dreylin opens up with uncontrollable laughter.  "Sorry," he says after he is finally able to quiet himself.


After the mention of the dog, Dreylin asks, "A good opportunity for what?  To show our skills in hunting a hairless dog?  It's not much of a show for those of us who know nothing about tracking."

_The first 'lesson' of the Grey Spire is to hunt a hairless dog?_ Dreylin thinks with disdain.  _I should be at home fighting alongside my father._


----------



## Droon (Nov 29, 2006)

"Would you rather hunt rabbits all day? A deer maby? I'm sure you can find a cozy little farm for retirement, I remind you. We keep no one here against there will, any may leave at any point." He glances at your weapons, "A for your "Skills" we'll see about that. Not every instructor is some High Magus or Sword Master. I am your instructor for this day so this is what we will be learning."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 29, 2006)

_Farm?_ Dreylin thinks.  _No, I am going to die honorably in battle protecting my people._ "My humblest apologies," Dreylin says, managing to keep almost all of the sarcasm out of his voice.

To the others, he whispers, "I hope one of you knows how to track game, such as hairless dogs."


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 29, 2006)

"I'm not so good at tracking, but if its a dog, i think we can trap it.  Besides from what i hear, dog is pretty good eating." Anthony wispers back

[sblock=ooc] Droon, what do you use to make yer maps? [/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Nov 29, 2006)

If your just going with your group or if you would like to invite somone into your party, there is copple others. The elf and the 5 other boys from your camp are there.

OOC: Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 29, 2006)

Anthony will look to the other that are there.  _"If i lived in the woods.... ,aby a bit unkempt, maby a animal buddie.  definatly no shiney armor...."_ 
with that in mind, anthony will check out the others who are there, trying to find one he believes is more at home in the woods than in a city.


----------



## Charberus (Nov 29, 2006)

"I think we should get someone who knows the woods.  I only know the way around a forge."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 30, 2006)

"I suggest Stallion, the Elf," Dreylin says in a quiet voice before approaching the Elf.  "I believe the three others mentioned you hunted for rabbit, which means you are likely a decent tracker.  However, depending on the ferociousness of this hairless dog, you may need additional strength, which we provide.  I suggest we team together to take care of our quarry.  Does this sound acceptable to you?"


----------



## Droon (Nov 30, 2006)

He jumps a little bit "Hmm? Oh, sure." Then starts walking into the forest.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 30, 2006)

Droon said:
			
		

> He jumps a little bit "Hmm? Oh, sure." Then starts walking into the forest.




Dreylin then follows the Elf, waving for the others to follow, as they head into the forest.


----------



## Charberus (Nov 30, 2006)

If we are to survive for the day, do you have anything I can help ya out with?  I am good at making weapons and buildings as well as complex mechanisms.


----------



## Droon (Nov 30, 2006)

After a bit of walking and following a few twisting trails and finding nothing except a fox that quickly jumped into a tunnel. For those of you who are paying attention to the elf, he seems edgy for some reason, not at the party but at the forest.






He notices a splotch of some black-green goo and touches it with his leather glove, and quickly takes off the glove as some of it melts away. "Hmm...I don't think it's a dog. I also spotted human tracks, they look like they came from the direction of the port town." He starts to pick up his pace.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 30, 2006)

"Ya know, last time i saw goo do that to a glove, it wasn't goo, it was acid.  what kind of creature can live with acid like that inside it?" Anthony will ask with a not of concern in his voice.


----------



## Droon (Dec 3, 2006)

*Forest Encounter*

After a little bit of walking you come to a darker part of the forest but it's still light out. Dreylin you hear some movment up ahead. You warn the group just in time as 3 wolves jump out, they look to be frothing at the mouth.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

OOC: Party Goes First.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 5, 2006)

"Hu... lookes like dinner showed up... too bad they ain't cake monsters eh?" Anthony will comment as he draws his new sword.

[sblock=ooc] so do you have preset backrounds for the maps or did you draw them yerself?  also, what version of photoshop?[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 5, 2006)

Dreylin readies an attack to stab the first wolf which comes into range.  "Cake monsters?  I'd rather not deal with the irony of cake trying to eat me instead."

Readied Attack (1d20+5=23, 1d8+3=7)


----------



## Charberus (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully these guys will be a piece of cake to kill.  Bazut smirks as he shoots out a ray of dark energy out of his hand.  









*OOC:*


 I got internet back now.  
Moving Northwest so I can hit the wolf directly to the west of me.
Ray of Enfeeblement, Str Penalty (1d20+4=15, 1d6=6) (range touch attack)


----------



## Droon (Dec 6, 2006)

Dreylin swings hit sword at the first wolf making a gash across it's side, as Bazut unleashes a ray and visibly weakens the wolf it touched. Stallon takes a bow shot at #1 but misses.

Wolf #1 and #3 Miss Bazut but the injured one was able to nip at the boot of Dreylin.

[sblock=Dreylin]3 dmg[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=OOC] The maps I download from various sources but I modify them to make them usable, I go to an art school so what I'm doing with my maps arn't like out of the box click and move. But it's not super hard ether once you know how to do it, but if your wondering if it's a program that lets you do what I'm doing it's not. It's just a image manipulation program. Adobe Photoshop CS, I work in layers one for each monster and character, one for the map and a few for the effects, fog of war, I download and modify everything, then I turn on the auto select layer and save them out for web.[/sblock]

~You turn.


----------



## Charberus (Dec 9, 2006)

BAD WOLF!!!

Swings at the wolf that was NOT enfeebled
Combat Expertise: AC 18

Attack, Damage (1d20+4=9, 1d10+2=11)
(looks like I missed)


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 10, 2006)

Dreylin grimaces as he feels the slight pain and swings hid blade in the attempt to keep the wolf at bay.

Attack (1d8+5=11, 1d8+3=8)


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 12, 2006)

Anthony will attempt to tumble (13) around behind the wolfs.

[sblock=ooc]southwest, then west and west again.....but here comes the AoO 
 11 attack,  6 normal  4 Sneak attack IF he makes it and IF he hits.  attack is W/O any flanking bonus[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Dec 12, 2006)

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Wolf #1 misses on his AoO, and Misses Bazut, Wolf #2 bites Dreylin for 5, Wolf #3 Criticaly misses Dreylin. Stallon will fire an arrow at the already injured wolf 2 - and misses.

Next Round.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 12, 2006)

Feeling elated that even though he stumbled the wolf missed, Anthony will take another swing at the wolf... and miss (6 w/o flank)

[sblock=ooc] did any of us hit the wolfies last round?[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 12, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] did any of us hit the wolfies last round?[/sblock]




Doesn't look like it...

Attack of Opportunity from Crit Miss (1d20+5=10, 1d8+3=7)

Dreylin, on his turn struggles with the pain, but he knows he isn't dead yet.  Angrily, he strikes back with all the strength he can muster at the injured wolf:
Attack of Opportunity from Crit Miss (1d20+5=15, 1d8+3=9)

Oops, second thing not AoO.  Just forgot to chance the 'notes'.


----------



## Charberus (Dec 13, 2006)

Bazut takes his axe, and swings at the wolf he missed last time.  This time,  there is lots of confidence in his swing.  "I could use some nice wolfskin slippers"  he says to himself.

Attack, Damage (1d20+5=23, 1d10+2=11)


----------



## Droon (Dec 13, 2006)

No one realy moved so I'm not gonna do another map.

Bazut strikes at #3 makeing a massive gash on it's side. The rest of you miss. Wolf #2 looks moderatly hurt Wolf #3 Lookd severly, and 1 looks LAME.

Wolf 1: Misses
Wolf 2: Misses
Wolf 3: Misses due to STR dmg.
Stallon: Also Misses

Next Round


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 14, 2006)

"Grrrr..." says Dreylin as he swings again.  And misses again.

1d20+5=14, 1d8+3=7


----------



## Charberus (Dec 14, 2006)

I swing again at the same wolf, but the swing was too wide. 

Attack, Damage (1d20+5=9, 1d10+2=7)


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 14, 2006)

Growling a bit, Anthony swings(18) again, hopefuly scorring a hit(8norm, 6SA) on the wolf


[sblock=OOC] ment to ask earlyer, do you want us to add in flank bonuses?[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Dec 14, 2006)

Anthony slashes it accross the back of the neck killing wolf #1. Dreylin's attack does hit, killing #2.[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
OOC: I seems over judged there AC your attack b4 last attack hit Dreylin, #3 dies. Wolf AC's were 14 _My bad_

There all dead.

Stallon and Dreylin hear some movement up ahead. Stallon takes out a shaft of wood, it looks old and worn, he says _life_ in elven and touches Dreylin healing him completly (7hp).


----------



## Droon (Dec 16, 2006)

OOC:Might have not noticed the earlyer message.

Stallon and Dreylin hear some movement up ahead. Want to do somting or just move forward?


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 16, 2006)

Dreylin thanks Stallon for the healing and then turns when he hears the movement.  Sword drawn, he carefully approaches where the sound is coming from.

He pauses only a few feet away as he waits to see if the others are following him.  If they are, he continues forward.


----------



## Charberus (Dec 17, 2006)

Bazut looks at Dreylin and Stallons reaction and assumes there will be more trouble ahead.   He then follows a few feet behind Dreylin, while making sure he has some cover from trees and looking around.  Will switch weapon to Dwarven Warpike.


----------



## Droon (Dec 18, 2006)

About 15 feet in a dog like creature jumps into view but the group was ready. You all get to go first.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Dec 18, 2006)

"What is this thing?" Bazut says as he shoots a ray of dark energy at the creature.  

Battle: 
Move 10ft Towards Creature so the creature will be in range of the ray.

Ray of Enfeeblement; Str Penalty (1d20+4=15, 1d6=4)

Also,  can you give a brief description please?


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 20, 2006)

"More food?" Anthony will reply with a smile, readying his blade to meet the animal.


----------



## Droon (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=RuneHound]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry.  Thought I had acted.  Didn't mean to delay everything.

Dreylin heroically charges forward but as he reaches the creature, he stumbles and his attack goes wide.

Attack! (1d20+5=9, 1d8+3=5)


----------



## Droon (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
The dwarf hit's with his ray and the creature's movments become less fearce. It bites at Dreylin tearing a massive wound. _(Dosn't look like it's going to charge you Anthoney you can take your turn right after this.)_
[sblock=Dreylin]11 dmg (Includes STR drain)[/sblock]
Stallon shoots and misses.


----------



## Charberus (Dec 22, 2006)

Combat:  
I get up to 10ft of it (My Dwarven Pike has 10ft Reach)
Combat Expertise 1 (AC 17)

Attack, Damage (1d20+3=15, 2d6+3=12)


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 23, 2006)

*15 of 20 hp*

Dreylin grunts in pain as he moves back and heals himself for 6 points of damage.


----------



## Droon (Dec 24, 2006)

Bazut misses. (_Unless he charged up to it._)

The creature spits a strange goo at Bazut. (_Touch attack 7, misses._)[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 24, 2006)

Anthony will move up behind Dreylin

[sblock=ooc] sorry about the delay, at the releatives and i have very very limited access to the internet. [/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 25, 2006)

Dreylin returns to the fight, moving forward and swinging his blade.

1d20+5=19, 1d8+3=5


----------



## Charberus (Dec 26, 2006)

"GRRrrrrrrr!"  Stupid thing is moving too fast.

Attack, Damage (1d20+4=7, 2d6+3=9)
AC 16 now


----------



## Droon (Dec 27, 2006)

Dreylin's attak hit's but the damage doesnt seem to do any harm to the creature. Stallon's eyes widen at seeing the weapon have no effect.




"I don't think my arrows will be able to harm it if your sword has no effect. I'll go see if I can get help, I noticed some recent hoof prints heading east of here, please hold it off till then." He then moves full run east.

The Creature bites at Dreylin not quite able to doge quickly enough away. 

OOC:(_11 dmg the hit was your AC so if you have somthing active I don't know about. STR dmg included._)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

End of Round.


----------



## Charberus (Dec 27, 2006)

Swinging his warpike around again, he attempts to hit the creature.  

Attack, Damage (1d20+4=15, 2d6+3=13)


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 27, 2006)

*4 of 20 hp*

Dreylin grimaces.  He knows he will not be able to hold the creature off much longer.  Blood drips from his painful wounds and though he knows Stallon will not be able to return in time, he will not flee from this creature.

"Run!" he cries to the others as he attacks.

1d20+5=18, 1d8+3=11


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 2, 2007)

"and leave you here alone? i think not!" anthony will retort as he move next to dreylin and swings.

5' to the NW, attack 1d20+3=12,  Damage 1d10+1=8


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 13, 2007)

Dreylin laughs out loud.


----------

